# Let's Start Talking II



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Sass I am unable to access your thread to read your post. But I am sincerely interested in sharing with you in the future. I'm posting this to see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 1999)

Thanks for responding Rose, good to have you here.sass


----------

